# Zumba 10 day accelerated fat loss program - halfway weigh in results with pics



## Noodles

https://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m474/MrandMrsFellows/145lbs.jpg
*13th October - 145lbs*

https://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m474/MrandMrsFellows/140lbs-1.jpg
*18th October - 140lbs*

*5lbs weight loss in 5 days*

There doesn't look like a huge difference in the pics but my clothes feel looser.


----------



## Raven24

Well done Zumba is fab.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well done :D i love love love zumba


----------



## Abz1982

well done!! I did my first zumba 2 weeks ago - then I got this crappy cold and havent been back :(. I was exhausted though and nearly passed out - its VERY energetic and I am very large! lol. I think I was just jiggling in general some of the time and not actually dancing. haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done!

turbofire ive got says 10lb in 5days, shall see lol.


----------



## lucy_x

Wow thats brilliant! i can see a difference!


----------



## natalieee

Well done =D just wondering if you are dieting aswel or just exercise?? xx


----------



## Chiclets

Great job! :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done!


----------



## carolinaw

congrats. I like jogging every night after supper. It makes me feel good.


----------

